# Looking for a Good Body shop (cars) in Sharjah



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi There Folks,

Can anyone refer me to a good body shop in Sharjah ?

Thanks a lot,
Canuck


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

honeslty you folks do not know any ? shoot me anyone you know that you think provided a good service....


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is the Dubai forum, there is a different section for other Emirates


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

can be Dubai


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Mazda 3 got in a fenda benda?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I suggest you take your car to Galadari Motors directly. They're the dealers for Mazda in the UAE. Here's the link: GALADARI BROTHERS COMPANY LLC - United Arab Emirates


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are we looking for good or cheap? I have a friend in sharjah and just sent him a text. Know he recently had work done. Will update soon.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I suggest you take your car to Galadari Motors directly. They're the dealers for Mazda in the UAE. Here's the link: GALADARI BROTHERS COMPANY LLC - United Arab Emirates


My car had a recall back in Canada and Mazda Japan shipped the parts and they provided a very good service, but for my other repairs they are charging too much. The guy in galadari told me to fix it somewhere else.

Jinix, I got a quote with a shop and I will wait for yours...Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

How much do they charge to change the oil of your 3?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> How much do they charge to change the oil of your 3?


They charged the same amount they charged yours


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> They charged the same amount they charged yours


By 3 .. I meant .. Mazda 3 .. not a 3 series ... but I'm sure they wont confuse the two ... LOL 

How much did you spend to upgrade your Mazda 3's fuel system when you imported it from Canada so it could handle the higher gas octane in the UAE?

Better yet, could you tell us about the upgraded AC?

:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My friend got with me and said he just went down to the car parts/mechanic strip in sharjah and talked to a few people. Found the one he liked, and they then agreed up on a price and he actually had to deliver the vehicle to ajman. He doesnt have a number  Sorry.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Canuck,

If you have imported your car all the way from Canada, then I wouldn't recommend you take a risk by using someone in Sharjah just to save a few bucks.

What exactly do you want to do to the car? There are a few places in Satwa and I think there's also a garage in Karama.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I know the owner of a great garage in Sharjah. I have taken my car there many times and the service and prices are excellent. I know how to get there, but couldn't describe it to you. Their business card says on BMW Road behind Ginco Steel. Give 'em a call. They're closed on Fridays of course, and also from 1-3 PM on the other days.

Abu Al Houl Mech. W/Shop
Eusebius Mendonca (Owner/Manager)
Garage: 06-533-0684
Mobile: 050-631-8679

Tell him Bill the American gave you the number. Good luck!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hi Canuck,
> 
> If you have imported your car all the way from Canada, then I wouldn't recommend you take a risk by using someone in Sharjah just to save a few bucks.
> 
> What exactly do you want to do to the car? There are a few places in Satwa and I think there's also a garage in Karama.


Hi Pamela,

It is not a big damage for starters. it is not a serious thing and yes they would recommend me going somewhere else because the price charged was ridiculous high for fixing a bumper. They agreed the price was "high" and agreed that any bodyshop could fix it. I got one quote which happened to be half of the dealer, but I am looking for good places where I can get most of my buck.

If it was the engine and depending on the price I would dump it or take it somewhere else.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

DubaiATC said:


> Abu Al Houl Mech. W/Shop
> Eusebius Mendonca (Owner/Manager)
> Garage: 06-533-0684
> Mobile: 050-631-8679
> Good luck!


Thanks a bunch! Will call


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> How much did you spend to upgrade your Mazda 3's fuel system when you imported it from Canada so it could handle the higher gas octane in the UAE?
> 
> :roll::roll::roll:


If I had a 3 for starters........

Dealer confirmed that there is no need for AC upgrade, nor "fuel system" changes. I should just stick with 98 as the 95 is not always 95 know what I mean?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> If I had a 3 for starters........
> 
> Dealer confirmed that there is no need for AC upgrade, nor "fuel system" changes. I should just stick with 98 as the 95 is not always 95 know what I mean?


3 ... 6 .... same difference ... LOL


----------

